
China confirms human-to-human transmission of coronavirus - air7
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/20/coronavirus-spreads-to-beijing-as-china-confirms-new-cases
======
aazaa
> The strain has caused alarm because of its connection to severe acute
> respiratory syndrome (Sars), which killed nearly 650 people across mainland
> China and Hong Kong in 2002-03. Three people have so far died in the current
> outbreak, which has spread to Thailand, Japan and South Korea.

Coronavirus was also responsible for Middle East respiratory syndrome:

[https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/middle-
east...](https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/middle-east-
respiratory-syndrome-coronavirus-\(mers-cov\))

Coronavirus is also a member of the same group giving rise to the common cold:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus)

